

Get 1000 Pinterest Followers in 10 days... - Gauravmarketer
http://www.papablogger.org/2013/10/get-1000-Pinterest-Followers.html

======
lukaseder
I'm just about to write up another blog post about the advertising scam in
Facebook. Seeing that this can be done with Pinterest doesn't surprise me.

What's funny, though, is the fact that people not using their tool are cave-
men or at best, mediocre

~~~
Gauravmarketer
If you find this aggressive then I can contact my webmaster to remove it...

~~~
lukaseder
No, no, keep it up there. It'll serve my blog post well :-) My post is not
about companies like yours, but about the completely overvalued social media
hype right now.

Social media is the next dotcom bubble, because advertising on them doesn't
keep the customer targeting promises they make. Thus, those companies
(Facebook, Pinterest, etc.) aren't worth 1/10th of what they're currently
valued.

~~~
Gauravmarketer
Yes sir, I agree with you but if advertisers are not using these sources for
marketing, then what are the options left for them to market?

~~~
lukaseder
Just as yourself, "spam" HN ;-)

